# ISO help/tips for cooking large lobster tails



## uncljak (Dec 16, 2008)

i have a 30 ounce lobster tail, i payed alot for it and dont want to over or under cook it. im cookin a special dinner for my wife and i want it to be good, however ive never cooked lobster before and all recipes i  find are for tails about 9 to 12 ounces.  how do you cook a tail this large?


----------



## padams2359 (Dec 19, 2008)

Many years ago I was watching Julia Child and she said to steam you lobsters in salt water (only salt water because it is my understanding that up in Maine they use sea water) 20 minutes per pound.  This method has never let me down, and I have done it many, many times.  Once the water comes to a boil, bring the heat down to medium.  My wife and I went out this past October 30th for our 15th anniversary.  This was the first time we had gone out to dinner in years.  For the $120.00 I would spend in a restaurant, I usually fix 2 stuffed lobsters (for best results, you need one male and one female, for the roe), drawn butter, 2  large steaks, fresh asparagus, smoke salmon with all the fixings, caviar,  twice cooked baked potatoes, and some kind of molten chocolate cake or Alaskan Brownies.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 19, 2008)

Since it's so big I would cut through the top through the meat down to the tail to make two halves and make a little bit of nice stock lay it in a pan pour hot stock not boiling over lobster cut side up just enough to to cover bottom of pan about an inch high cover with foil and braise in a 350 degree oven about 15 to 20 minutes or till just done. Serve with drawn butter and lemon.


----------

